# found baby pigeon!!



## janiex (Jun 29, 2008)

hi. i am a new member. can anyone please tell me how to get in contact with the lady in your group who lives in Norwich. we have mended and loved a baby pigeon back to health and are now worried that tweety may now be too tame to set free.. we DID let him have a maiden flight but after he took off he crash landed into the house opposite and we brought him home again. He now doesnt seem to want to be anywhere but with us on his perch watching gerry springer!!! when we found him he was trying to cross the busy road by us useing just his beak and wings as his leg was mangled and he was very young. he has thrived on a mixture of farex baby formula (which was initially fed to him by a syringe) as he got bigger we mixed the baby formular with babana porridge for babys and babys first rice. Then we added wild bird food mix as he got more able to eat solids. he also tries out whatever we are eating for our dinner but still prefers his strange mixture. I will be leaving the country at the end of september and as much as we love our new little friend I feel that he deserves to be free to fly as he was intended to do, as he has beat so many odds . I gave him warm water baths and massage to get his little leg mobile and that worked great. The only way you would know he had anything wrong with him now is that he walks with a slight limp.while i have been reading your site i have seen that a lady who lives in norwich uk ( which is near to me) helps with birds that need to be re-adjusted to the wild. I have tried to find her on your site but so far have had no luck. Can anyone please help?I have no one who can look after tweety for us while we are away for our 2 month trip . I am still trying to decide if he is too tame now to even be set free or not so any advice would be greatly appreciated.....janiex. p.s. thanks for your wonderful site.. we would have been lost without it.. When i learn how to do it i will put pictures of tweetys progress onto my profile.....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Someone will figure out who you're talking about........I don't really know who it is.......but will probably say to myself "oh, yea....I knew that"...when we find out WHO it is............


----------



## roy-me-boy (Dec 28, 2006)

janiex said:


> hi. i am a new member. can anyone please tell me how to get in contact with the lady in your group who lives in Norwich. we have mended and loved a baby pigeon back to health and are now worried that tweety may now be too tame to set free.. we DID let him have a maiden flight but after he took off he crash landed into the house opposite and we brought him home again. He now doesnt seem to want to be anywhere but with us on his perch watching gerry springer!!! when we found him he was trying to cross the busy road by us useing just his beak and wings as his leg was mangled and he was very young. he has thrived on a mixture of farex baby formula (which was initially fed to him by a syringe) as he got bigger we mixed the baby formular with babana porridge for babys and babys first rice. Then we added wild bird food mix as he got more able to eat solids. he also tries out whatever we are eating for our dinner but still prefers his strange mixture. I will be leaving the country at the end of september and as much as we love our new little friend I feel that he deserves to be free to fly as he was intended to do, as he has beat so many odds . I gave him warm water baths and massage to get his little leg mobile and that worked great. The only way you would know he had anything wrong with him now is that he walks with a slight limp.while i have been reading your site i have seen that a lady who lives in norwich uk ( which is near to me) helps with birds that need to be re-adjusted to the wild. I have tried to find her on your site but so far have had no luck. Can anyone please help?I have no one who can look after tweety for us while we are away for our 2 month trip . I am still trying to decide if he is too tame now to even be set free or not so any advice would be greatly appreciated.....janiex. p.s. thanks for your wonderful site.. we would have been lost without it.. When i learn how to do it i will put pictures of tweetys progress onto my profile.....


Cynthia (cyro51)lives near Norwich,you must mean her?You could pm her.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

I have emailed Cynthia to let her know you are trying to contact her. Please check this thread again as Im sure you will get a response.
Jayne


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Janie,

I wouldn't release a pigeon that tame. Even a youngster that has been raised in the city by his parents and has been taught to forage has a relatively short life expectancy. But I can look after him while you are abroad if you like, so that he can mix with other pigeons, see how he gets on.

The other alternative would be to contact the Hallswood Sanctuary in Stratton Strawless http://www.hallswood.co.uk/. The last time I visited them they were building a loft from which rescued pigeons could fly free during the day but would be able to return to the aviary at night, there he would be fed and cared for but still be able to fly free and have the best of both worlds.

Cynthia


----------



## janiex (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks to all who replied to my query. It was muchly appreciated.What lovely people you all are..janie


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Welcome To Pigeon Talk Janie


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have just been looking at Tweety's pictures...is he a wood pigeon? Yes, just had a closer look at the photos, he is definitely a woodie. He would find it much harder than a feral to adapt to "the wild life", because they have to learn about the foods they can eat from other woodies.

I LOVE woodies!

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I just looked at Tweety's pictures and he is adorable. Loved the one of him eating a banana.


----------

